# how to kill an overpriced pos honda gcv160 engine



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

lets put it this way, it started using oil really bad

step by step this is how i killed it

1. pour 1 bottle of stp oil additive into crankcase after draining oil
2. top off with supertech 20w50 oil
3. disconnect breather and redirect off to the side of the engine
4. install denso iridium racing plug
5. modify governer so it runs at over 5600 rpms
6. start engine as usual

if you did it right it will start rev reaaaally high then slow down to about 5700rpm, run fine, really loud, clamp down handle and go across the street  
you will hear it run erratically
go see whats wrong with it, leave it running it should do the following

shoot flames from muffler
knock really bad
go bang
and clank clank clank clank clank clank to a stop
and smoke for about 30 mins

that is how you put a stupid overpriced peice of crap honda gc series engine out of its misery :dude: :dude:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Pouring bleach in the gas and oil also works well :thumbsup:


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

in the gas doesnt do anything except with a metal tank rust it
in the oil works tho


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i wonder what people in the piranha website will say about it
no im not advertising

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=68493


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

That would do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

putting race fuel and very thick oil makes for a fun one. especially with no governer.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

racing plug wpork well with thick oil


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

and racing fuel or methanol


----------

